# I'm not really a composer but...



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I made an arrangement of Beethoven's 5th sonata mvt. 3 for string quartet and wanted to get your guys' thoughts. I came up with this before I learned a guy named Jeffrey Briggs wrote arrangements for all 32 haha, just gonna have to trust me on that.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fbeethoven-sonata-no-5-for-sq


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Well done. If only the ones who are _sure_ they're composers sounded this good. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

It sounds great!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you very much. It means a lot xD


----------

